# Fellow Labret Pierced Kids



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey all. I'm pretty sure there are quite a few others on this forum with a labret piercing. I recall seeing a lot of members in pictures with them. I got mine done the day after christmas. I love it. But it has become an unconscious habit of chewing on the bar, flicking it with my tounge, and pulling it between my bottom and top teeth. I think it's become some sort of stress relief! Like frequent gum chewers.

Anyway my dentist told me that I had some gum recession at my last visit. They recommended taking it out. But I really don't want to do that. I don't have it for any sort of fashion statement, or to "be different" lol These days people who aren't pierced are the different ones! lol I don't know it's hard to explain I just always liked them and I think it looks good on me. Plus I'm really addicted to having it there. The ball came off one day and the post fell into the bottom of my lip and it felt unnatural without it being there! Someone said I could get a plastic post.

Also could the constant chewing and biting on it cause a sore jaw? Sometimes my jaw feels kinda sore and I wondered if it was related to all the extra chewing and biting activity. It usually comes with tension headaches.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

very well could be caused by the extra chewing, etc.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you have a flat back or a fish tail? 

If you have a flat back it has nothing to do with your chewing on it...the recession is because your scraping your gum against it when you talk, chew food, or play with it. My middle gum has recessed alot so I removed mine and it's still not back to normal. 

If you want to keep it I'd get a fish tail, it's alot better on your gums because it lays against the bone.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine is a round flat piece. I have not heard of a fish tail. I'll have to check it out. I'll go by a piercing shop.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

its a Ball on the end of a straight piece of steel that is bent to contour with your gum line.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> its a Ball on the end of a straight piece of steel that is bent to contour with your gum line.


Ohh nice. That sounds like a good alternative. Thanks.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Labrets - Fishtail at TongueStud


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you take it out you will have withdrawals but you will get over it. when I took my tongue ring out I felt the same way, then I got over it. I was chipping my two front teeth from chewing on it. I have kind of a hole between my upper and lower front teeth. I got a 6 gage when I was in my early twenties and I have not had a tongue ring in for over 2 years but my hole is still open. Every now and again I will put it back in for fun. (in the bed room! lol)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Every now and again I will put it back in for fun. (in the bed room! lol)


whooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaa liiisssaaaaaaaaaa

children read this stuff!!!

just kiddin


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST LISA!! WOW!! HAhahAHAAH!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you take it out you will have withdrawals but you will get over it. when I took my tongue ring out I felt the same way, then I got over it. I was chipping my two front teeth from chewing on it. I have kind of a hole between my upper and lower front teeth. I got a 6 gage when I was in my early twenties and I have not had a tongue ring in for over 2 years but my hole is still open. Every now and again I will put it back in for fun. (in the bed room! lol)


Wow that is a very wide ring! Mine is only 16 guage. I think I'll give the fishtail one a try.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> whooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaa liiisssaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> children read this stuff!!!
> 
> just kiddin





JFlowersLA said:


> JESUS CHRIST LISA!! WOW!! HAhahAHAAH!!


:rofl: sorry but true! :woof::woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OMG LISA. lol that is all.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I took my tongue ring out about a year ago, and I got over it. I always had a plastic post and balls so I have absolutely no tooth damage, and I had it for 6+ years. I would try plastic if I were you.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ive got a few oral holes punched... yeah they caused a ton of issues. My jaw was always sore too! Anyway, I leave em out now. I was tired of the bs that comes along with em and I just grew outta it. The holes are still there, I sport the jewelry every once in a while. IMO, you should stretch it to a 10g and then let it go.... you'll be able to wear bars less often for years to come.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I changed out my snakebite to hoops for that very reason...and like them alot better!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not have a Lebret piercing but I do have my tongue and a few other piercings and I am forever chewing on my tongue ring, I got it pierced cause I wanted to but before I got it done I used to chew on the inside of my cheek, still scars there so now that the ring is there I chew on it, can't tell you how many teeth I have chipped, but I'm o with htat, and mine is a 10guage but I wouldn['t put that in you lip right there, I'd go for the Fish tail


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no way am I doing a 10 gauge in my labret! lol They asked if I wanted 16 or 14 and I said 16! lol 

I really want snake bites Calliebum but my boyfriend says "thats too many piercings" Because I was going to keep the labret too. I still want to get my little nose stud back. 

Thanks for the replies all.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

try ptfe for any oral piercings. I have 2 in my tongue (1 10 guage, 1 12 guage) and my labret all ptfe. no more gum or tooth issues! 

I tried fish tails in my labret and after swallowing 2, I was over it! LOL


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I use to have alot of piercing I have since took them all out cept my tongue and I did them all myself when I was bout 14. My labret got taken out cause it caused my gums to receed and pushed one bottom toothe behind the others after having it for a few years I was like ah it's got to go.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> try ptfe for any oral piercings. I have 2 in my tongue (1 10 guage, 1 12 guage) and my labret all ptfe. no more gum or tooth issues!
> 
> I tried fish tails in my labret and after swallowing 2, I was over it! LOL


Whats ptfe?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> try ptfe for any oral piercings. I have 2 in my tongue (1 10 guage, 1 12 guage) and my labret all ptfe. no more gum or tooth issues!
> 
> I tried fish tails in my labret and after swallowing 2, I was over it! LOL


the hole is my tongue are6g and 8g! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

just my 2 cents... I have a tongue ring too.. have had it for about 7-8 yrs now... i alternate between the stainless steel and the plastic barbells, mostly wearing the plastic b/c they tend to conform to my mouth better than the ss do. I broke a piece off my crown which is on one of my molars, and that is what made me switch. I too have the habit of chewing on mine when i'm bored, thinking about something, etc... the plastic causes literally no damage, but does need to be cleaned more often as it collects plaque buildup, much like your teeth do. I don't have a labret, so i can't offer any advice there.. but I wish you the best of luck!

Lisa... ROFL... TMI!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> If you take it out you will have withdrawals but you will get over it. when I took my tongue ring out I felt the same way, then I got over it. I was chipping my two front teeth from chewing on it. I have kind of a hole between my upper and lower front teeth. I got a 6 gage when I was in my early twenties and I have not had a tongue ring in for over 2 years but my hole is still open. Every now and again I will put it back in for fun. (in the bed room! lol)


So what happens when your tongue ring gets stuck in leonards nurple rings? OOOOOOH you mean you use it... jimeny crickets girl... LMFAO.

No really, I have my monroe done. I don't have the fish tail nor the flat back I actually have a super short bar that has a contoured back. As soon as I felt something funky with my gums i switched. Also my bar is super short so it looks like it's just sitting on my lip even when i smile you really cant see any bar.

16 Gauge Internally Threaded Gem Monroe / Labret / Tragus


----------

